# ISO Beginner Level Risotto Recipe



## JMediger (Mar 30, 2013)

So DH and I are on Spring Break and doing a gastronomical tour from home.  Last night we made falafel with the fixings and have some Greek ideas for Monday.  Tonight, however, we would like to head to Italy and try our hand at risotto.  I bought Arborio rice but have no idea where to go from there.

We are looking for an entry level recipe that doesn't call for a ton of unusual ingredients (we live in a midwest town of 2000 people so the grocery is pretty vanilla and I can say that because it's my dad's store ).

Also, any helpful hints out there?

Thank you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you can get mushrooms, parmesan and some chicken stock you have it made!  Proper Risotto is very simple, but time consuming...I like this recipe from Tyler Florence.  You can use what mushrooms you can get and leave out spices you don't want to use.

Mushroom Risotto Recipe : Tyler Florence : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2013)

I know you got the rice, but this sounded really good (since I love barley):

Steven and Chris | Barley Risotto


----------



## cara (Mar 30, 2013)

we had a risotto with asparagus these days at the Restaurant, that was magnificent...
I must try that at home, but haven't done yet... you may just try


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mmmm...an Asparagus Risotto sounds great for our Easter Dinner tomorrow, Thanks for the idea.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 30, 2013)

I would suggest starting here: Making Risotto, How to Make Risotto

I like to use duck stock and some confit on top when it is down.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2013)

Frank's recipe describes how I make risotto. I like to use spring veggies, especially this time of year. I steam asparagus, peas and green beans in the microwave and add them when the rice is almost done. Finish with some Parmesan cheese and a sprinkle of chopped parsley and you have a beautiful,  tasty dish.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the links and suggestions!  I think we're going to try it with mushrooms.  I love the idea of asparagus though and the green beans.  The barley looks interesting too ... Thank you!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 30, 2013)

Peas are also great in risotto,  always toss some in with mine.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2013)

If you have a pressure cooker this recipe is easy peasy. Picture below is my first risotto try ever. Couldn't be easier.


*Saffron and Mushroom Risotto*
_Pressure-Cooker Method_
 
1 TBSP. olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped (about 3/4 cup)
1 cup Arborio rice
2 1/4 cups chicken stock
Scant 1/8 teaspoon crushed saffron  
1/8 tsp. ground peppercorn blend
1/2 tsp. salt
1 TBSP. butter
1/4 cup grated Parmesan  and Romano cheese
6 - 8 sliced mushroom caps (or to taste),  sautéed in butter
 
Heat the oil in a pressure cooker over high heat.
 
Add the onion, cook, stirring, until translucent, about 2 minutes.
 
Add the rice and cook, stirring, for about 30 seconds until the outer edges turn translucent.
 
Add the stock, wine (cut wine), and saffron.
 
Cover and bring to high pressure over high heat.
 
Reduce heat to stabilize pressure. Cook 7 minutes.
 
Quick-release pressure and remove cover.
 
Stir in ground peppercorns, salt, butter, Romano and Parmesan cheeses. 
Add mushrooms at the end. 
 
Let sit for 2 minutes before serving.
 
Makes 4 Servings


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 30, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> Peas are also great in risotto,  always toss some in with mine.



Peas, smoked ham, and shaved parm go into my fave risotto.

OP, just remember to keep it moving, it should be tight but not like wall paper paste, finish with a knob of butter for an even creamier mouth feel, and don't be scared. It's lunch and dinner, not life and death.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 30, 2013)

I feel like heavy cream works better for adding a fatty type mouth feel than butter.  But I put neither in my risotto anymore,  prefer to go au natural


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 30, 2013)

To each their own, come the end of the day, fat will be fat, I just think the butter isn't as heavy as, well, heavy cream. I too go au natural these days, on the few occasions that I do a risotto at home.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 31, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> To each their own, come the end of the day, fat will be fat, I just think the butter isn't as heavy as, well, heavy cream. I too go au natural these days, on the few occasions that I do a risotto at home.


Whew--for a minute there, I thought you and no mayo were au natural doing risotto (the curse of having taken a speed-reading course). I have to say that risotto is one of those dishes I can take or leave. But I am tempted to try the barley one...especially while in MN when the wild asparagus is season and dare I hope, the morel mushrooms...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 31, 2013)

There's absolutely nothing difficult about making risotto. If you can stir a pan and add ingredients, you've got it licked. The two problems I see most often when people try to make risotto is that they attempt to make it with too many other things going on and get distracted. Or they let it sit too long after it's finished and it turns into a gloopy lump.

And I'm sorry to say it, but pressure cooker risotto seems like a lot more work than making the simple traditional dish.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Frank's recipe describes how I make risotto. I like to use spring veggies, especially this time of year. I steam asparagus, peas and green beans in the microwave and add them when the rice is almost done. Finish with some Parmesan cheese and a sprinkle of chopped parsley and you have a beautiful,  tasty dish.



Here's a pic of my spring risotto:


----------



## Zereh (Mar 31, 2013)

^^ Oh boy, my ham smells delicious as it's cooking, but I'd give it up in a minute for a plate that looked just like that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2013)

Zereh said:


> ^^ Oh boy, my ham smells delicious as it's cooking, but I'd give it up in a minute for a plate that looked just like that.



Thank you  This thread has inspired me to make risotto today, too. We'll be having it with braised lamb shoulder chops.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 31, 2013)

msmofet said:


> If you have a pressure cooker this recipe is easy peasy. Picture below is my first risotto try ever. Couldn't be easier.
> 
> 
> *Saffron and Mushroom Risotto*
> ...



Thanks MsM ! This looks like the perfect recipe to break in my new electric pressure cooker that I've never used.  I've never made Risotto, or used a pressure cooker so it shows how much faith I have in your cooking.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you all for the recipes, links and just encouragement!  The store didn't have any decent looking mushrooms so we just followed the basic recipe, added a blob of butter and a couple of handfuls of Parm at the end and enjoyed.

I honestly thought it was going to be much more complicated than it actually was and DH and I agree that it is a canvas that can be completed with so many things.  One thing I noted ... We started with 2 cups of Arborio and added 8 1/2 cups of liquid total (1/2 of wine, 8 of chicken stock) and while it was good, not gummy or mushy, I think we could have stopped at 7 or even 6 of the stock.  It is a lot creamier than some of the pics I've seen.

In the end, though, delicious and certainly worth trying again!  I can hardly wait for our asparagus!

Thank you all again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm glad it turned out.  It is fun coming up with additions that will be perfect with the rice.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks MsM ! This looks like the perfect recipe to break in my new electric pressure cooker that I've never used. I've never made Risotto, or used a pressure cooker so it shows how much faith I have in your cooking.


 Thank you Kay. This was my first time with my PC and Risotto also and it worked out wonderful. I looked at several risotto recipes and mixed and matched till I had something my family would like. Let me know what you think.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 8, 2013)

There are some basics with Risotto:

a.  Buy good Rice
B.  Rice has no flavor so you need to add things to it.  So saute whatever you want to put in the Rice.  Butternut squash, mushrooms, onion, seafood, veggie, any combination.  Coat the rice with the oil, I actually deglaze with some wine and add the Rice to get a good coating.
C.  Use good stock, chicken, Beef, veggie, seafood.  Match your flavoring items.
D.  Heat the stock so that you don't cool your pan on each addition.
E.  Slowly - Patience grasshopper - Patience
F.  Taste often - get the texture you want - Al Dente for some - almost soupy for others.

I top mine with really good parm.


----------

